# MH 33 and 44



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

A 33 and 44 is practically the same tractor ecept the motor right?? 33 has the 201 and the 44 has 260 and 44 special has 277. because i heard of people puttin 44 motors in 33s and a guy disagreed with me and said the 44 frame is 3 inches longer.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

std 33 is 125 " long
std 44 is 127 1/8" long
std 44 spcl is 140" long 
i'm not sure where the difference is that is just overall length in the massey data book. it was quite common to find different engines in those masseys because of the easy mounting only a shaft to the trans. farmers would put in whatever engine they had around or could find cheap rather than spend the money on a rebuild


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

thanks bear


----------

